# MSN MESSENGER POUR MAC



## soldarumbed (10 Septembre 2008)

J'aimerais savoir comment faire pour avoir msn messenger. J'ai un ibook G4 avec Mac OS X. J'ai télécharger à plusieurs reprises des versions différentes de msn, mais ttes ne marchent pas. J'espère que quelqu'un aura une solution à mon problème. Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Septembre 2008)

Le sujet a été très souvent traité. Quel version de Mac Os X as tu? 
J'utilise Mercury Messenger: tu peux le télécharger ici. C'est un concurrent à Messenger pour Mac (qui est vaguement pourrave ) . Certains te conseilleront Adium, mais personnellement je préfère Mercury. A toi de faire ton choix. Il existe également Amsn.
Ceci dit Mercury est compatible avec les versions  Mac Os 10.2 à Mac Os 10.5 . Je ne sais pas pour les autres.


----------



## soldarumbed (11 Septembre 2008)

Mci Atlante. Mercury ça marche. Big up


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (11 Septembre 2008)

Plaisir, et bienvenue!


----------



## djez (11 Septembre 2008)

j'utilise aMsn et ca marche bien (sauf le son) sinon la video marche


----------



## Bazinga (11 Septembre 2008)

taper "mac msn" dans google ne fonctionne plus?


----------



## esales (11 Septembre 2008)

djez a dit:


> j'utilise aMsn et ca marche bien (sauf le son) sinon la video marche



Je n'ai pas de problème de son avec aMSN ?????


----------



## trotti (25 Septembre 2008)

bonjour à toutes et tous,

j'ai la version mac OS X 10.5.2, et j'ai essayé d'installer amsn, mercury et même Adium et rien ne veut fonctionner. est-ce parce que je passe par mozilla et non par Safari ou autre chose?
franchement là je ne comprends plus.
amsn il me demande de télécharger la derniere version et il bloque la-dessus même après l'install, il continue de me dire ça.
adium, rien ne se passe, l'interface se lance mais il ne veut pas me mettre en autre chose que "hors ligne".
enfin mercury (dernière version et ancienne" me met "fatal error" et la nouvelle me dit qu'il n'a pas pu se connecter à msn...  

quelqu'un aurait-il une solution ou une explication?
merci d'avance,

amandine


----------



## Chococed (26 Septembre 2008)

Personnellement j'utilise adium qui est excellent. pour ce qui est de la video, j'utilise Skype (pour moi l'un des meilleurs en ce qui concerne la video sur mac)


----------



## twinworld (26 Septembre 2008)

trotti a dit:


> amsn il me demande de télécharger la derniere version et il bloque la-dessus même après l'install, il continue de me dire ça.


lorsque l'installation a été faite, vous cliquez sur quelle icône pour ouvrir votre application ?


----------



## nalaaa (26 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
On peut avoir des contacts msn dans vos différents programme que ce soit mercury, amsn ou skype?
Merci de vos réponses... je galère avec mac !!!


----------



## twinworld (27 Septembre 2008)

vous pouvez avoir des contacts msn dans Adium ou dans aMSN


----------



## nalaaa (27 Septembre 2008)

et on peu faire de la vidéo conférence avec ces 2 là?
Les autres peuvent garder Msn pour ce faire ou ils doivent aussi avoir adium ou amsn?
Merciiiii


----------



## twinworld (28 Septembre 2008)

les autres peuvent garder msn.
comme l'indique le site de aMSN 
(http://www.amsn-project.net/ ou http://www.infos-du-net.com/telecharger/aMSN,0301-3870.html ), que vous auriez pu aller consulter en faisant une recherche Google, aMSN permet de faire de la visio conférence


----------



## Lumius (5 Octobre 2008)

trotti a dit:


> [...] j'ai essayé d'installer amsn, mercury et même Adium et rien ne veut fonctionner. [...]
> amsn il me demande de télécharger la derniere version et il bloque la-dessus même après l'install, il continue de me dire ça.
> adium, rien ne se passe, l'interface se lance mais il ne veut pas me mettre en autre chose que "hors ligne".
> enfin mercury (dernière version et ancienne" me met "fatal error" et la nouvelle me dit qu'il n'a pas pu se connecter à msn...
> ...



J'ai exactement le meme problème avec un mac os 10.5.5
Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?


----------



## Flash Gordon (5 Octobre 2008)

_Hello,_
T'as "microsoft messenger" pour mac os x, "aMSN", "mercury", "adium". 
Moi, je les ai tous et je varie selon les envies.. Pour ton pb lumius, je ne peux pas t'aider, sauf si tu précise un peu plus ton probleme ? tu as quelle version d'os X ?


----------



## Lumius (5 Octobre 2008)

J'ai le leopard 10.5.5
À chaque fois que j'essaye de me connecter soit on me donne un message d'erreur soit rien, juste je vois "ouverture de session en cours" et ça peut aller jusqu'à 15 minutes sans aucun résultat.


----------



## Flash Gordon (17 Octobre 2008)

etrange....quel logiciel & quelle version du logi t'utilise ?


----------



## ouafae (16 Novembre 2008)

bonjour,

Moi j'ai un souci j'ai MAC OX 10.5.5 et j'arrive pas a avoir une conversation vidéo ni avec amsn ni adium, ni spyke y'a que la cam qui fonctionne et ca me dis que le micro n'est pas pris en charge. est ce normal? qu'est ce que je dois faire pour que mon micro fonctionne?
au faites j'ai la cam et le micro intégré!

merci d'avance


----------



## ouafae (16 Novembre 2008)

pardon c un mac OS X 10.5.5!!


----------



## Holy (22 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour
Je travaille sous Mac OS version 10.6.8 et depuis qq jours impossible d'ouvrir Microsoft Messenger hotmail. Et avant quand il fonctionnait encore, pendant qq jours j'ai dû obliger l'application à fermer car elle bloquait à l'extinction de mon Mac ! Comme rétablir la connexion ?

Merci de m'aider.


----------

